# Attercliffe Tram Sheds, Sheffield, February 2017



## HughieD (Feb 3, 2017)

Haven't been managing to get out as much recently due to work and stuff but was walking past this place the other day so thought it would be rude not to pop in. It's easy access and just a walk in. Didn't have my camera so these are all phone shots so please bear with me for the quality of the pix.

Been here before and done a report so won't do the history bit again as it can be found HERE.

A couple of externals:


Tramsheds 01 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Tramsheds 17 by HughieDW, on Flickr

This rather nice MARRS piece has survived :


Tramsheds 02 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Some new graff here:


Tramsheds 03 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Tramsheds 04 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And some from my last visit:


Tramsheds 05 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Humorous graff:


Tramsheds 06 by HughieDW, on Flickr

....and a bit more:


Tramsheds 21 by HughieDW, on Flickr

One for the Paleontologists:


Tramsheds 07 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Tramsheds 15 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Useful space for the skateboarders


Tramsheds 08 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Tramsheds 09 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Tramsheds 10 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Tramsheds 11 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And even more graff:


Tramsheds 12 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Tramsheds 13 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Tramsheds 14 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Tramsheds 16 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Nice Mr MARRS piece on the end wall:


Tramsheds 18 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Everything if graffed!


Tramsheds 22 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Tramsheds 23 by HughieDW, on Flickr

One of the old service platforms:


Tramsheds 19 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And an old canopy:


Tramsheds 20 by HughieDW, on Flickr

There three nice little pieces are deffo new. Love this Colorquix:


Tramsheds 24 by HughieDW, on Flickr

How rude!


Tramsheds 25 by HughieDW, on Flickr

No sure who this artist is but I like it!


Tramsheds 26 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And two bonus pubs. Ye Old Harrow has been empty for ages:


Tramsheds 32 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Tramsheds 34 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Tramsheds 33 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Further up the road is the Durham Ox. This has been empty for just as long but has fared less well:


Tramsheds 31 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Including some recent fire damage:


Tramsheds 35 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Tramsheds 36 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Tramsheds 30 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Tramsheds 29 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Tramsheds 28 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## Mikeymutt (Feb 3, 2017)

That's a great set hughie on your phone..I loved this place when I went..it really is a visit for the graffiti here


----------



## HughieD (Feb 3, 2017)

Mikeymutt said:


> That's a great set hughie on your phone..I loved this place when I went..it really is a visit for the graffiti here



Cheers Mikey. Amazing what you can do with a decent phone camera these days...


----------



## smiler (Feb 3, 2017)

Nice One Hughie, I enjoyed that, Thanks


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Feb 3, 2017)

HughieD said:


> Cheers Mikey. Amazing what you can do with a decent phone camera these days...



Quite frankly if you choose your phone on the camera features and not the calling features; you can, with a bit of suitable editing software and a good eye for an image, produce photographs that can be as good as those from a couple of grands worth of kit dangling from your neck. Another thing is that, unless you are a forgetful bugger like me, you always have the phone on your person, no special effort needed to get the camera bag out of the bedroom cupboard. Also a bit of photographic equipment makes one very noticeable, not only to those in authority but also the scumbags! Of course the passing, casual thief can still make a snatch for your camera phone when he sees you waving it about, but he is not going to follow you for ages on the off chance you might have a saleable phone hidden in your pocket. Walking around some iffy derelict inner city streets; on your own and with a few grands worth of matt black cash around your neck, could be an invitation to a very sore head and a long winded insurance claim. - if one gets off lightly. Not everybody does unfortunately. 

Very nice images Hughie. One might say the 'art' has improved the area some what!


----------



## The Wombat (Feb 3, 2017)

Always nice to see your reports Hughie
Very good for a camera phone
My phone phone is dreadful, so keep my compact as a backup


----------



## HughieD (Feb 5, 2017)

The Wombat said:


> Always nice to see your reports Hughie
> Very good for a camera phone
> My phone phone is dreadful, so keep my compact as a backup



Cheers mate. Hope yer good.


----------



## ironsky (Feb 7, 2017)

The 'Old Harrow'pub been closed since 2006 the building is Georgian built around 1825. Real shame its been left to rot been told in its day was an cosy pub complete with open fires. The Durham Ox pub has been long closed since 1993 sold to an developer who used it has an site office for the student accommodation blocks next door then left it. I would have thought it would have been easy enough to convert into more flats but no left to get into this state.

Has for the so- named Attercliffe Tram sheds what I have seen makes me think it was used in the past for vehicle repairs hence the pits. Could be wrong but the sheds don't seem that wide to accommodate trams or high enough to in fit double decker trams. Has for the graffiti its the best in town.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Feb 8, 2017)

Not sure if these were the actual tram sheds or the engineering shops for maintenance and repair of bogies, electric motors and the like. Certainly all maintenance sheds were equipped with pits so that brake blocks, drive motors and even wheel sets could be removed to facilitate maintenance and repair.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Feb 8, 2017)

Yes it wuda been rude not to pop in...always sum great graff from Sheffield and wot a bonus pub finds, great report and pics thanks.


----------



## HughieD (Feb 8, 2017)

prettyvacant71 said:


> Yes it wuda been rude not to pop in...always sum great graff from Sheffield and wot a bonus pub finds, great report and pics thanks.



Cheers buddy!


----------



## Judderman62 (Sep 5, 2017)

Tramsheds 26 is Mila K


----------

